# Reasons why you think you will be single your whole life



## Ming (Apr 7, 2010)

Uhh let's see...

1) 15 years of age (I myself am not prepared!)
2) Gay
3) Because of reason number 2, I have high expectations, numbers are reduced.
4) I'm not as good looking! (Though I will be when I'm older, I'm sure :laughing: ENFP-style of thinking)
5) Because of reason number 4, I have to stick to my morals. One of them being not cheating; so numbers go down again. 
6) I'm short (5'2" wooh!), and for some reason, girls and boys find short people unattractive.
7) I'm Chinese? (People think I'm more conservative, which I guess has a hint of truth)

But I can list my good points as well, you know! :crazy:


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Guys, just follow this advice. It worked for me. Begin with a very classy first line ... something like, "Hey sweet thang, can I buy you a fish sandwich?" And then whisper sweet words in her ear ... something like, "Man I'd like to take a bite out of your butt." And then close the deal by giving her a preview of the goods. Works every time.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

That would have some harsh consequences, but we'd probably end up being best friends afterwards...


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

timeless said:


> Guys, just follow this advice. It worked for me. Begin with a very classy first line ... something like, "Hey sweet thang, can I buy you a fish sandwich?" And then whisper sweet words in her ear ... something like, "Man I'd like to take a bite out of your butt." And then close the deal by giving her a preview of the goods. Works every time.


Where does that work? In some eskimo village where its either you or a frozen fish dildo?


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

timeless said:


> Guys, just follow this advice. It worked for me. Begin with a very classy first line ... something like, "Hey sweet thang, can I buy you a fish sandwich?" And then whisper sweet words in her ear ... something like, "Man I'd like to take a bite out of your butt." And then close the deal by giving her a preview of the goods. Works every time.


Are u kiddin! And I would not like to hook up with a person who would send a positive response to the above! 
But I like the way you think.. looks like straight outta some porn flick.

Oh and the thread is about single / relation not Do you want to get laid?


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

timeless said:


> Guys, just follow this advice. It worked for me. Begin with a very classy first line ... something like, "Hey sweet thang, can I buy you a fish sandwich?" And then whisper sweet words in her ear ... something like, "Man I'd like to take a bite out of your butt." And then close the deal by giving her a preview of the goods. Works every time.


sounds like advice Will Ferrel (not sure if I spelled it right) would give to some one in one of his movies.


----------



## pacifythis (Jul 16, 2009)

Few reasons I think I'll be single for a bit.

1. Some days I'm too optimistic
2. Some days I want to watch the world burn
3. General akwardness (but I love this)
4. Great sense of humor but at inappropriate times
5. Totally not smooth
6. Tendencies to stare at people
7. Take things too slowly
8. Living in the bible belt (people aren't very tolerant of this kind of behavior 'round these parks.)

:laughing:


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

I can list all of the same reasons everyone here has mentioned, and even though I've been single all my life up to this day, I still feel like I know some day I won't be. Maybe I'm just hopelessly optimistic.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

1. *Extreme *Introversion.
2. A strong dislike of Social Events in general.
3. I don't like small talk. At all.
4. Downright bizarre sense of humour.
5. I feel incredibly uncomfortable displaying emotion.

Relationships are particularly low on my priorities anyway. Intellectual pursuits interest me much more.


----------



## TheCountess (Jun 24, 2010)

Hmm... I don't think I'll remain single forever, but for now I am for some of these reasons!

1) I'm childfree.
2) I want someone who is confident and not an asshole/bitch.
3) I need to work out a few more kinks in my own self-confidence still.
4) I want a challenge. I want to be seduced. I'm not sure if I'm ever gonna find that...
5) Like most INFJ's, I'm really hard to predict, and a lot of people don't like that and just think I'm "moody".
6) I'm not sure if I know entirely what I expect from another person yet.
7) I'm tired of making the first move and would like somebody to put the moves on me!
8) I'm rather opinionated and strong willed, a lot of people turn that into a fight when really I'm just up for a good friendly debate!
9) I really need to move out of my parent's basement !
10) I still have little interest in driving, I much prefer walking/busing/cabbing.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

because I'd rather sit at home making stupid pictures that no one really cares about.....








*shrugs*....


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> because I'd rather sit at home making stupid pictures that no one really cares about.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not stupid, it's actually quite amusing. :tongue:


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Because it's getting harder and harder to see the point in relationships beyond those first few weeks of "newness".
Because I hate having to report to people.
Because I'm incredibly independent.
Because I don't have very tradition views on relationships.
Because the idea of marriage is "bleh".
Because I hate HAVING to take other people into consideration.
Because it's a hassle.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

because if I can not love myself how can i expect it from anyone else


----------



## Splitty (Jul 9, 2010)

Hailstorm said:


> pretty much sums it up for me.
> I am a rock, a foundation, a shoulder... perfect friendzone material:frustrating:
> 
> 
> I'm too nice for girls to be interested in me when there are "exciting" assholes to be tamed


Read this article, and think if you're doing any of those things.

The Nice Guy’s Guide to Realizing You’re Not That Nice


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

"Finally, the most common affliction: searing, blinding desperation. There’s a big, inviting grassy area between being a schmuck and being an Alpha Jerk, and it’s called “self-confidence.” It’s nice for picnics! Seriously, if there’s any one thing that’s universally attractive to men, women and intersexed individuals of any and all types, it’s confidence. People like people who like being the people they are. The sort of guys who worry about being “too nice” don’t want to be who they are. They want to be Someone’s Boyfriend, as if that will solve all their personal problems. That’s as off-putting as real, true niceness is attractive."

I love it!!!!!

​


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

timeless said:


> Guys, just follow this advice. It worked for me. Begin with a very classy first line ... something like, "Hey sweet thang, can I buy you a fish sandwich?" And then whisper sweet words in her ear ... something like, "Man I'd like to take a bite out of your butt." And then close the deal by giving her a preview of the goods. Works every time.


Sure Promethea is OK with you telling that story?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> Sure Promethea is OK with you telling that story?


Good point. Now they all know that it only takes a fish sandwich. Well, I guess its bad for him to be giving away the keys to my heart. I'll have to beat the competition off - er.. shit..


----------



## Nostalgic (Jul 20, 2010)

1. I'm shy and don't like making the first move.
2. I look before I leap, in other words, after past boyfriends I want to get to know and trust someone before I date them.
3. Because of said past boyfriends, I have trust issues, so it takes even longer for me to trust someone now.
4. When I do like someone, I fall for them hard.
5. I am clingy/needy.
6. I can be emo (God forbid I have a bad day and need to vent about it).
7. I need lots of assurance to feel secure.
8. Guys just don't find me attractive, and it's starting to give me a complex.
9. Because of said complex, I have non-existent self-esteem.
10. Because of non-existent self-esteem, guys say I'm always "down on myself". Hey, maybe if a guy was actually nice to me and treated me well, I would feel better about myself! 
11. I'm imperfect and sarcastic at times. OH NOES!!! D: 


Sorry for venting :sad:


----------



## spook (Dec 16, 2009)

-socially anxious
-picky
-relationships can make me feel too vulnerable and it takes awhile for me to trust completely 
-private person with certain living habits, I actually would prefer us to live in separate places and sleep over some nights so we don't get sick of each other or have to deal with issues of personal space.
-suck at being in the moment with the relationship, I always feel like I fit better into the observer role where I can analyze dynamics and come up with more reasons why I will never be able to participate comfortably in a relationship :S


----------

